# White Fuzz on Bromeliad ??



## enfinite5 (Nov 23, 2011)

just got home from being out for a few days and noticed this..? what is it? is it bad?


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

enfinite5 said:


> just got home from being out for a few days and noticed this..? what is it? is it bad?


It's mold. Some molds are bad, some are fine. I would say to increase your air circulation. BTW, when broms grow roots, the root tips have fuzz on them that looks like mold but it's not. But what you have is definitely mold because it's all over the plant.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah it's all over the dead outer leaves having a good munch. I'd rinse it off and try and have more air circulation - you want the brom to be pretty dry but hold water in the middle. If it can't hold water yet, then just make sure to give it some water in the middle a few times a week.

I'm a little worried about were you have the brom attached - I've accidently squished the crown of a young brom before trying to mount it where you have it, and that can kill it. It's probably safer to use the stolon rather than the base of the rosette for this reason.

The fungus worries me in that respect too... I'm wondering why it isn't all over the stolon as well. If you tug on the center most leaf of the plant, it should be pretty strong. If it gives and pulls out then the plant has rotted out.


----------



## enfinite5 (Nov 23, 2011)

I sprayed it an all the white stuff fell off.....Air circulation makes sense. While I was gone for 3 days, apparently my fan had fallen in to an area where it couldnt move air, so I had to fix it. we'll see what happens.....


----------

